# EAC Foobar ASIO4ALL WASAPI Settings Pictorial



## olblueyez

*TIP: Set your power scheme to "High Performance" This will keep your CPU from Throttling Back and creating dropouts,,,!!!*

 [size=medium]Links are marked in DARK BLUE.[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*http://blowfish.be/eac/*

*Ripping with EAC*

*Accuraterip is included with all newer versions of EAC. Choose to install all components of the program (eBay Button optional).

**Introduction » Exact Audio Copy**
*





*Copy and Paste*
*-6 -V -T "artist=%a" -T "title=%t" -T "album=%g" -T "dates=%y" -T "tracknumber=%n" -T "genre=%m" -T comment="%e" -T "comment=EAC(Secure Mode)" %s
*
*People with Vista SP1 can use the WASAPI DLL instead of ASIO and ASIO4ALL, it provides "Bit-Perfect" without the set up hassels associated with ASIO4ALL.

foobar2000
*
*Place the "WASAPI DLL file" in your Foobar2000 Component folder on your harddrive.*

*foobar2000: Download foobar2000 and optional components*

*SPDIF can be set at 24bit and the Foobar buffer should be set at less than 1000.*





*OR*

*USB should be set at 16bit and the Foobar buffer set at less than 1000.*





*WASAPI users can stop here, you are ready to rock!!!*


*Foobar2000 and ASIO4ALL Settings*

*Download and install Foobar2000 and ASIO4ALL.*

*foobar2000*

*ASIO4ALL - Universal ASIO Driver*

*Be sure to download the "ASIO Support DLL file" and move it to the Foobar Components Folder on your harddrive.*

*foobar2000: Download foobar2000 and optional components*

*ASIO4ALL Settings for SPDIF* *(Set your Buffer Size as low as you can go without having any Glitches during normal use)*




*<~~Lower Latency~~~~BUFFER~~~~Less Glitches~~>(Mine is set at 196)*

*ASIO4ALL Settings for USB* *(Set your Buffer Size as low as you can go without having any Glitches during normal use)*




*<~~Lower Latency~~~~BUFFER~~~~Less Glitches~~>(Mine is set at 196)**(For extreme cases tick the Use Hardware Buffer Box)*


*Foobar Output Settings* *(Buffer size is best at lower settings, your mileage may vary)(Mine is set at 500ms)*





*Volume set to 100 and Preamp set to Zero*





*DSP (Digital Sound Processors) will prevent "Bit-Perfect" Playback.* *(Advanced Limiter can be used to prevent clipping. I dont know if this is still considered Bit-Perfect).*





*ASIO4ALL Settings in Foobar* *(Use the left mouse button to map and un-map channels. If you wish to prevent foobar from using a specific device then map channels 1 and 2 for that device to <none>. Any devices mapped as channel 1 = left and channel 2 = right will receive a signal when foobar is in use. If you look at my ASIO virtual Devices you can see I have USB and Optical active at the same time, this way I can listen to either one by merely changing the input selector on my dac.)*






*Windows Audio Control Panel* *(Its best to NOT make usb your default device when using usb with Foobar so windows sounds are not attempting to use your usb Dac at the same time FOOBAR is). (Exception to this rule is when you want to hear windows audio such as watching movies on youtube etc.)*






*Windows Audio Control Panel **(Choosing "No Sounds" for the sound scheme will prevent windows from interfereing with your Dac as well).*





*Audio Card Digital Settings* *(May need to be different according to your dac specifications.)*





*SPDIF settings **(May be different depending on your Dac)*





*USB Settings,* *(Always Use 16 Bit 44.100 Hz)*






*All levels for digital out should be 100 percent in all programs.*





*Anytime you see a "TEST" button in a control panel. make sure it works, if not then you need to change a setting or two.
*
*Good Luck*





*Tip: You may want to put a shortcut for your audio control panel on your desktop so you can change outputs quickly, Laptop Speakers, SPDIF, USB, etc. You can do this by going to the control panel and right click the speaker and then click "Create Shortcut". Then you will have a speaker on your desktop.*






*That will take you to these settings.*







*Interesting Article About Bit-Perfect*





*Suggestions and comments are welcome.* Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## ambrosecarr

That is very helpful! Thank you for your post.


----------



## olblueyez

Your most welcome. Could have used it myself at one time!


----------



## rmh1

I would recommend setting Foobar2000 to output at 24 bit, not 16 as pictured, so as not to truncate data.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rmh1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would recommend setting Foobar2000 to output at 24 bit, not 16 as pictured, so as not to truncate data._

 

It is greyed out, I think that setting would be in ASIO4ALL. That setting is availible using other output methods.


----------



## powerslave

Quick question to clear up some confusion. In my setup, my usb audio volume is controlled by windows volume. There is also foobar volume. Which one should be set to 100%.


----------



## olblueyez

If it is setup properly then the windows volume slider should have no affect on the volume when listening to music through Foobar. I added a new picture for you. Second one under Foobar, volume set at 100 and preamp at 0.0


----------



## powerslave

Okay, got it. I believe that happens in cases where your USB device has its own audio controls. In my case, my usb device doesn't have it's own volume control, its controlled by windows volume control.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powerslave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, got it. I believe that happens in cases where your USB device has its own audio controls. In my case, my usb device doesn't have it's own volume control, its controlled by windows volume control._

 

The windows sliders work when you listen to music through WMP or IE, etc. That is what is good about Foo/ASIO, they skip over the Windows crap that ruins the sound quality.


----------



## Maxvla

I'm bored today so I'll give this a shot. Currently just running WMA lossless through Zune software to AV710.

 I need to get this setup anyways since my comp will become my main source in a couple weeks.


----------



## rmh1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is greyed out, I think that setting would be in ASIO4ALL. That setting is availible using other output methods._

 

Set it to 24 bit when you have another output selected, then when you select ASIO4ALL, it will stay at 24 bit, albeit greyed out.


----------



## Maxvla

Having problems with the very first picture as many things don't match up. For instance there is no box to 'uncheck install Lame'. Next problem is I can't seem to find anything to download to install AccurateRip. Their download page points to EAC and dBpoweramp.


----------



## Maxvla

Looks like I managed to get through it with all the right settings anyhow. Ripping a CD atm then I'll move on to Foobar/ASIO setup.


----------



## Maxvla

Ok question: If it's going to take (so it says) 3 hours to rip this brand new Opeth Watershed cd (only ripped once before to wma lossless, never played) does that mean something is wrong? 

 My drive is a NEC ND-3550A 1.05 CD/DVDRW. This pace is unbearably slow


----------



## Andrew_WOT

You might also want to throw Advanced Limiter in the active DSPs to help dealing with clipping.


----------



## Maxvla

This is frustrating. I decided to not wait on the (moving towards 5 hour) cd rip to start configuring Foobar.. first step in the output, ASIO isn't in the drop down despite having installed ASIO4ALL already. So much for this being easy install and configure.. virtually every step of the process has been wrong so far.

 Just figured out that playing music on my hard drive in Zune software was the cause of the super slow cd rips. Don't know how that would affect it, but at least it's going faster now.


----------



## rmh1

First you need to add it to your components folder in F2k - which I am sure you did. Then you have to add ASIO4ALL to the output, and then map it to your F2k. This article shows how to with the older version of ASIO4ALL, but the mapping part is still accurate. Scroll down to the bit about installing to F2k, and you should be all set.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/as...nation-221237/


----------



## Maxvla

What do I add to components folder? I ended up just copying the contents of \program files\ASIO4ALL\* into the components folder and it still won't show anything.

 Perhaps I was misunderstanding this post. I thought it was a guide to setup these programs step by step, but it seems I'm having to jump through all sorts of hoops to get anything done.

 Nevermind. I figured out what to add. Working on it...


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do I add to components folder? I ended up just copying the contents of \program files\ASIO4ALL\* into the components folder and it still won't show anything.

 Perhaps I was misunderstanding this post. I thought it was a guide to setup these programs step by step, but it seems I'm having to jump through all sorts of hoops to get anything done._

 

You need to download optional asio ouput component from foobar2000 web site and drop its dll into foobar component folder. Leave asio4all install alone.


----------



## rmh1

Sorry, I wasn't too clear there. The dll from here:

foobar2000: Download foobar2000 and optional components
 needs to be in your components folder.


----------



## Maxvla

OK Well I seem to have something that works. I guess everything is set up correctly, but I have no clue. I ended up having to do just about everything in a different order than the OP instructed, but I have sound and I guess that's what's important.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rmh1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Set it to 24 bit when you have another output selected, then when you select ASIO4ALL, it will stay at 24 bit, albeit greyed out._

 

You can do this but it has no affect on the music, those settings are in ASIO4ALL.







 2 Channels at *44.1 thru 96Khz* upto *32 bit*


----------



## 8140david

Besides EAC & Flac, I use Foobar 0.9.6,with the plugin for Wasapi (just for Windows Vista, not for XP), and a Musical Fidelity V-Dac.
 Because of the V-Dac and my laptop, the output on Foobar must be 16 bits (the USB input of the V-Dac, which is the only one I can use, must be 16 bits).
 I find the sound is better when I select 'Dither' in Foobar's output options.
 I know it's generally supposed to be so when output is 16 bits.
 But I am wondering about the logic for this particular case.
 From what I understand (please correct me if I am wrong), 'Dither' means that Foobar internally up-samples to 64 bits to introduce some useful noise for sound quality then outputs at 16 bits.
 Now comes the V-Dac, which also up-samples, at 32 bits, doing I don't know what before turning the digital signal into an analog one.
 So it's not obvious that these two up-samplings in a row should be good. Still, they are so to my own ears.
 Do you folks have similar impressions?


----------



## rmh1

I have always used the settings recommended by Benchmark in:

Foobar2000 for Windows - Setup Guide - Benchmark

 The bit depth should be set to the maximum of your hardware. 

 For Maxvla that would be 24 bit as you are using the DACmagic - via spdif, 16 bit via USB. 

 If your DAC does not support 24 bit, leave it at 16 and set up your ASIO4ALL the way olblueyez says. Then you should be alright.


----------



## olblueyez

I'm trying to incorporate all these things you guys are bringing up.

 Thanks


----------



## rmh1

No, thank you, it's a good resource. 

 My comment above regarding 16 bit for USB was for Maxvla's DACmagic in particular. Other DAC's can accomodate 24 bit word length (including the Benchmark), so I would note that the bit depth be set to the user's individual DAC's capabilities.


----------



## 8140david

Great guide, thanks!

 Is it indeed generally true that, when Foobar's output is 16 bits (because of the soundcard capability), it is better to select 'Dither'? (And not so when Foobar's output is 24 or 32 bits)


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rmh1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, thank you, it's a good resource. 

 My comment above regarding 16 bit for USB was for Maxvla's DACmagic in particular. Other DAC's can accomodate 24 bit word length (including the Benchmark), so I would note that the bit depth be set to the user's individual DAC's capabilities._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great guide, thanks!

 Is it indeed generally true that, when Foobar's output is 16 bits, it is better to select 'Dither'? (And not so when Foobar's output is 24 or 32 bits)_

 

Foobar doesnt output anything guys, ASIO does. ASIO is the output vehicle that foobar uses and ASIO decides bit rate.


----------



## rmh1

I don't really see why it would work particularly better with 16 bit over the others. Your best bet would be to turn it off, set voulme to max, and use an analog volume control to avoid truncation. (Use your amp to control the volume) If you don't use an amp, the dithering component inside F2k is pretty decent, as far as my ears can tell. You would still set F2k to the max bit depth your DAC can accept.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rmh1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have always used the settings recommended by Benchmark in:

Foobar2000 for Windows - Setup Guide - Benchmark

 The bit depth should be set to the maximum of your hardware. 

 For Maxvla that would be 24 bit as you are using the DACmagic - via spdif, 16 bit via USB. 

 If your DAC does not support 24 bit, leave it at 16 and set up your ASIO4ALL the way olblueyez says. Then you should be alright._

 

So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit? I'll eventually get it setup properly. I'm still waiting on my XLR IC and my balanced headphone cable before I can hook up my LD MKVI so my rig is pretty odd atm.

 Got the DACmagic hooked up via usb feeding my LDMKIII via rca, which is connected via RCA to my H/K receiver which is powering my speakers. On the plus side I've never heard my speakers sound SO good. I'm guessing I have everything set correctly because the audio quality is extremely good and I'm hearing things I've never heard before.


----------



## 8140david

I was talking about Wasapi, not Asio -- OK: off topic!

 But quite independently, concerning Foobar, I've read in some recommendations about Foobar that 'Dither' is advised when output is 16 bits, not so when it's higher.
 And at 16 bits, I do find the result is better (with my Dac taking "Foobar's sound" as input, through Wasapi).


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit? I'll eventually get it setup properly. I'm still waiting on my XLR IC and my balanced headphone cable before I can hook up my LD MKVI so my rig is pretty odd atm.

 Got the DACmagic hooked up via usb feeding my LDMKIII via rca, which is connected via RCA to my H/K receiver which is powering my speakers. On the plus side I've never heard my speakers sound SO good. I'm guessing I have everything set correctly because the audio quality is extremely good and I'm hearing things I've never heard before.





_

 

So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit?

 Most dacs are setup this way. There are some acceptions like the DAC1 but this is standard for most.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit? I'll eventually get it setup properly. I'm still waiting on my XLR IC and my balanced headphone cable before I can hook up my LD MKVI so my rig is pretty odd atm.

 Got the DACmagic hooked up via usb feeding my LDMKIII via rca, which is connected via RCA to my H/K receiver which is powering my speakers. On the plus side I've never heard my speakers sound SO good. *I'm guessing I have everything set correctly because the audio quality is extremely good and I'm hearing things I've never heard before.*




_

 

It was that way for me, I got it working and I said to myself "WOW".


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit?

 Most dacs are setup this way. There are some acceptions like the DAC1 but this is standard for most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL thats the question I was asking, but I suppose so. I just changed it from usb to optical. I have no idea where to go to change to 24 bit though. When I look in ASIO4ALL setup the options for my sound card don't include separate optical settings. 






 This is the Chaintech AV710

 I got it working through optical just by chance in the list of mapping options there are 3 Family Audio WDM options I just set to L, R, LFE (just in case). These are 3 of the 8x you see in the picture.






 Somehow this all works...


----------



## 8140david

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the DACmagic only does 16 bit through USB, but spdif can do 24 bit?

 Most dacs are setup this way. There are some acceptions like the DAC1 but this is standard for most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So that could favor spdif over usb, when both are available?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So that could favor spdif over usb, when both are available?_

 

All dacs are not the same but I have both connected and Optical definitely sounds better for me.


----------



## rmh1

olblueyez;5318827 said:
			
		

> Foobar doesnt output anything guys, ASIO does. ASIO is the output vehicle that foobar uses and ASIO decides bit rate.
> 
> ....Which is why it is greyed out.....and why if you are usng ASIO4ALL in F2k it won't matter how you set it - here's where I insert my foot into my mouth. Is there an emoticon for that?


----------



## 8140david

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All dacs are not the same but I have both connected and Optical definitely sounds better for me._

 

Thanks.
 The limiting factor concerning this is my laptop (Dell E6500): it doesn't have Optical out, only usb, firewire, esata, and the jack for regular audio (and I don't think this jack can also output spdif, some can, but perhaps not this one; I have to double check). Could I use an adaptator to be able to use spdif?? (IF that turned useful in the end.)


----------



## rmh1

You will give up 24 bit for 16 bit if you use the USB instead of SPIDF with F2k (without ASIO4ALL or WASAPI), but....

 from the Benchmark thread:

 "I recommend USB of the DAC1 PRE. We've looked at a lot of sound cards, and _*we haven't found a sound card that does what its supposed to*_ (transfer the digital data bit-transparently at 24-bits). The USB of the DAC1 does exactly what its supposed to, so if you have the DAC1 PRE, use USB.

 Thanks,
 Elias"

 In their estimation, you are able to get a bit perfect signal using USB easier than with SPIDF from a sound card. If you are using ASIO4ALL or WASAPI and USB with F2k then you should be alright.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.
 The limiting factor concerning this is my laptop (Dell E6500): it doesn't have Optical out, only usb, firewire, esata, and the jack for regular audio (and I don't think this jack can also output spdif, some can, but perhaps not this one; I have to double check). Could I use an adaptator to be able to use spdif?? (IF that turned useful in the end.)_

 

Dont be so sure, most of them have Optical out through the headphone jack and the manufactures always neglect to tell you this.


----------



## olblueyez

rmh1;5318973 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Maxvla

olblueyez, can you look at my post ^ above and see if you can figure out where I can even look to see what I'm running at 16/24 bit and where, if possible, to change it.

 Thanks.


----------



## 8140david

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont be so sure, most of them have Optical out through the headphone jack and the manufactures always neglect to tell you this._

 

Ok, I'll check.
 If the headphone jack had optical out, what would I need, then, to connect my V-Dac? A simple appropriate cable? (I have never used Optical before.)
 (And then, are some cables better than others??)


----------



## 8140david

Otherwise, I could buy a cheap external soundcard (either usb or pcmcia) with spdif output.
 But would it be worthwile? Some people think that usb is in fact cleaner (no use of any soundcard besides the Dac)...
 If it's cheap, I guess I could simply try. (But it won't be cheap if appropriate spdif cables are not cheap. Are they?)


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'll check.
 If the headphone jack had optical out, what would I need, then, to connect my V-Dac? A simple appropriate cable? (I have never used Optical before.)
 (And then, are some cables better than others??)_

 

Optical cables are pretty much the same afaik. There are plastic and glass ones, but I'm guessing as long as the material isn't broken the digital signal gets through just fine. I think the signal can degrade, but it's at such long lengths that it shouldn't concern you at all.

 As far as how to attach, usually something like that is a breakout cable. Check your laptop accessories that originally came with it and see if you have a cable that has a bunch of connectors on it.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Otherwise, I could buy a cheap external soundcard (either usb or pcmcia) with spdif output. But would it be worthwile? Some people think that usb is in fact cleaner (no use of any soundcard besides the Dac)..._

 

I've switched my current setup (frankensteined) back and forth between optical and usb since I got it all to work and noticed no difference, but then again I also can't tell what bit I'm at.

 I don't think USB would be a bad connection at all. I wouldn't worry about it and just use USB.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've switched my current setup (frankensteined) back and forth between optical and usb since I got it all to work and noticed no difference, but then again I also can't tell what bit I'm at.

 I don't think USB would be a bad connection at all. I wouldn't worry about it and just use USB._

 

It took me a couple of weeks to notice the difference between Optical and USB. Its different from dac to dac anyway. I would try USB for a week or two then switch to Optical and see how it goes, quick A-B testing will just confuse you unless one is much better than the other and at 16 bit 44.1 they should not be so far apart.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'll check.
 If the headphone jack had optical out, what would I need, then, to connect my V-Dac? A simple appropriate cable? (I have never used Optical before.)
 (And then, are some cables better than others??)_

 

If you already have an optical cable then all you need is an adapter, I like this one as it keeps the cable close to the laptop and doesnt look Getto installed.

Toslink to Mini-plug Right Angle Adapter


----------



## rmh1

Just be aware that using a Frankensteined headphone out would rely on the soundcard and/or headphone out on your computer, which, if you are looking for bit perfect, is usually the weakest link in the chain. With USB, ASIO/WASAPI and F2k you will be all set. Don't worry about the bit depth setting in F2k as it is bypassed in ASIO/WASAPI.


----------



## 8140david

Thanks all!
 (Out of curiosity, I might still try to have spdif work out. IF I can easily find appropriate adaptors and cable. But it's probably not really worth it. Most people say usb is fine.)


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *8140david* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks all!
 (Out of curiosity, I might still try to have spdif work out. IF I can easily find appropriate adaptors and cable. But it's probably not really worth it. Most people say usb is fine.)_

 

A Toslink to Mini cable or a standard Toslink cable with an adapter will set you back about 10 bucks, its worth a try. Toslink has 2 advantages, it will pass higher bitrate material and and it is mechanically disconnected from the computer. Computers like to add noise through the power lines in a usb connector. This is not absolute and you may even get a dac that sounds better using USB but most dacs using both convert the usb signal into SPDIF and that is one more step where the signal can be degraded. The Pico is a good USB dac because it uses IS2 to pass the USB signal directly to the dac chip and skips the conversion process, I think the DAC1 is like that too. For 10 bucks give it a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://store.pchcables.com/totomirianad.html

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10229


----------



## Maxvla

btw. I had to setup ASIO4ALL and enable the connections before they would show up in Foobar. You might want to re-order your format.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw. I had to setup ASIO4ALL and enable the connections before they would show up in Foobar. You might want to re-order your format._

 

Thanks, let me know if anything else isnt flowing right or looks strange.


----------



## Maxvla

Another thing I noticed when trying to get my connections to show up in foobar is when I normally had my system going I had it set to 24/96 hi sample stereo. In foobar it couldn't do it and there showed only 2 connections. I changed it back to standard res stereo and all 8 showed back up and I was able to proceed. I still don't know what bit I'm at though. I'd guess 16.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another thing I noticed when trying to get my connections to show up in foobar is when I normally had my system going I had it set to 24/96 hi sample stereo. In foobar it couldn't do it and there showed only 2 connections. I changed it back to standard res stereo and all 8 showed back up and I was able to proceed. I still don't know what bit I'm at though. I'd guess 16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is this for CD's you have ripped?


----------



## Maxvla

I don't understand your question. What do foobar asio config settings have to do with cd playback?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand your question. What do foobar asio config settings have to do with cd playback? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lossless audio files ripped to your harddrive from CD are 16 bit. If your only using your dac for ripped CD's then it doesnt matter if your settings are not higher than 16 bit.


----------



## Maxvla

Quite true. Hadn't made that connection yet.


----------



## olblueyez

It took me along time to figure this out, that article I scanned is all kinds of helpful too. There are a lot of threads about this stuff but they don't use pictures and it gets too convoluted way too quick with no visual aids!


----------



## Maxvla

Speaking of 16 bit and cds.. a bit off topic but I'll keep it brief. Is there such thing as a computer SACD drive that can rip SACDs?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of 16 bit and cds.. a bit off topic but I'll keep it brief. Is there such thing as a computer SACD drive that can rip SACDs?_

 

Damn good question, it has crossed my mind but I have never looked into it. Or did I? I dont think you will find one but im going to go and look right now, that would be super cool to stream SACD rips to your dac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://club.cdfreaks.com/f57/sacd-141697/

 Looks like the answer is a big fat no.


----------



## Maxvla

That's too bad cause I would seriously consider one even it if were $$$.


----------



## olblueyez

Yeah, me too. You can purchase HiREZ music from places like this http://www.linnrecords.com/catalogue.aspx?format=studio There is a thread about some other places around here somewhere.

http://highdeftapetransfers.com/stor...FQsMGgodFHuJlQ


----------



## leeperry

has anyone managed to output from Reclock to VAC, and then from VAC to ASIO ?
 I've tried....and I've failed


----------



## is daft

Thanks dude, good read. Im getting a DAC and going spdif to it with a chaintech av-710. So this is really helpful.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *is daft* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks dude, good read. Im getting a DAC and going spdif to it with a chaintech av-710. So this is really helpful._

 

Your welcome, what dac are you lookin to get?


----------



## mundu

Before reading this thread I had ASIO setup on my EMU PCI by just adding the DLL to the components folder and selecting the EMU ASIO output. Now after I installed ASIO4ALL I get the ASIO4ALL output option but when I select it and play a track in Patchmix DSP it's showing the WAVE strips outputting but the ASIO4ALL icon shows a play sign. When I change Foobars output to EMU ASIO the ASIO4ALL icon has a square in it and in patchmix DSP it shows the ASIO strips outputing which I assume is right?


----------



## olblueyez

Sounds like your device has native ASIO built in (I'm assuming you had to install software for it to work) and you should probably use that for your EMU by just selecting EMU ASIO output like you did to start with. ASIO4ALL is mainly for devices that don't have ASIO functionality.


----------



## mundu

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## olblueyez

Glad to do it.


----------



## ghettocoolie

When I firsted received my EF1, I couldn't get sound from the right side of the headphone and thought it was an issue with the EF1. After reading your post following a suggestion from another forum member I was able to get my EF1 to finally work. I am running vista 64/foobar/asio4all->EF1->Zero DAC->D2000>Ears.

 Thanks for putting this together. This is an excellent guide!


----------



## n0ah

to olblueyez or whoever can help: i'm going to copy and paste my post from the original asio4all thread that's gone without a reply since mine from a couple days ago

 this thread has answered a good chunk of it so i took out the unnecessary

  Quote:


 i set my buffer to 2000 as the screenshot shows though i'm curious exactly how it differs. i also noticed dither was unchecked. what is that?

 i noticed it's playing in 44100Hz stereo, the same Hz it was playing in before i installed asio4all, is this right? obviously you can tell by now i know nothing about this stuff but just trying to verify it is actually working correctly. 
 

in addition, since i already had asio4all set up before i saw this thread, would there be any benefit to switching to wasapi? skimming through it i noticed it uses 24bit as opposed to the 16 that asio uses when connected through USB like mine. i only scanned the post so if this was answered then i apologize.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_to olblueyez or whoever can help: i'm going to copy and paste my post from the original asio4all thread that's gone without a reply since mine from a couple days ago

 this thread has answered a good chunk of it so i took out the unnecessary



 in addition, since i already had asio4all set up before i saw this thread, would there be any benefit to switching to wasapi? skimming through it i noticed it uses 24bit as opposed to the 16 that asio uses when connected through USB like mine. i only scanned the post so if this was answered then i apologize._

 

I would compare WASAPI to ASIO4ALL and if they sound the same then WASAPI would be better from the stand point that it is sooooo easy to set up. Just select the WASAPI output you want to use in Foobar and your good to go. That way you dont have to worry about having any settings wrong. Also if you compare both and they are close or the same then that would be a good indicator that ASIO4ALL is working. Thats the bad part, its hard to tell if ASIO is working. I have been trying both and I want to say ASIO sounds better but I just dont know for sure. ASIO4ALL can use 24 bit, but most USB dacs wont support 24 bit so optical or COAX is best if you want ASIO and 24 bit. Try WASAPI and see how it goes, you may discover you have no need for ASIO4ALL.


----------



## n0ah

well i just installed wasapi (though "installed" sounds a bit heavy when you're just throwing a dll file in a folder) and i'm getting major skips and clicks and such. just going by that description, do you have an idea of what it could be? i run asio flawlessly.

 i have two options in my asio4all box, how do i disable one of them so i know for sure the sound i'm getting is through my dac?

 also still curious about the buffer/dither/44100Hz questions.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well i just installed wasapi (though "installed" sounds a bit heavy when you're just throwing a dll file in a folder) and i'm getting major skips and clicks and such. just going by that description, do you have an idea of what it could be? i run asio flawlessly.

 i have two options in my asio4all box, how do i disable one of them so i know for sure the sound i'm getting is through my dac?

 also still curious about the buffer/dither/44100Hz questions._

 

You using Vista? If your not using Vista then WASAPI will not work. To disable an ASIO device that Foobar uses you need to go to PREFERENCES in Foobar, click ASIO Virtual Devices, highlight ASIO and then click edit and then you will see this:






 For every piece of hardware you see with left and right channels "MAPPED", Foobar will use. To disable one of them you need to un-map the left and right channels, the left mouse button is used for this by clicking on the device in the list. On my example you see I have foobar out putting to Optical and USB at the same time, that way I can switch inputs on my dac and I have a signal on both USB and Optical. Disable anything you don't want to use as this may cause your computer to choke if ASIO is using many devices at once. If I were to disable USB then my ASIO Virtual Devices would look like this:






 <none> = disabled
 L or R = enabled


----------



## n0ah

now i feel bad that you went through the trouble of that (hopefully it helps others) but i was actually talking about the asio4all offline settings, or icon that appears on the bottom right when music's playing. 







 burr brown japan is my 3move (weird name) and i'm 99.9% sure the asio is coming out of that as it should but i just wanted to know if there was a way to disable the "conexant high definition" from this window so i know for sure.

 and i do have vista so i'm still not sure why wasapi's got such a problem.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now i feel bad that you went through the trouble of that (hopefully it helps others) but i was actually talking about the asio4all offline settings, or icon that appears on the bottom right when music's playing. 






 burr brown japan is my 3move (weird name) and i'm 99.9% sure the asio is coming out of that as it should but i just wanted to know if there was a way to disable the "conexant high definition" from this window so i know for sure.

 and i do have vista so i'm still not sure why wasapi's got such a problem._

 

You dont have to disable it, you may want to use it later, just follow the directions in my last post. If Foobar isnt using your Conexant then it wont run when you listen to music.


----------



## n0ah

so both are being used even though i'm listening out of my dac? i don't know what the conexant is.

 also to you or anyone that knows enough about asio in general, i installed the plugin for winamp but only use winamp for movies. would asio be good for that? any difference? worse? sometimes out of budget computer speakers, sometimes headphones.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so both are being used even though i'm listening out of my dac? i don't know what the conexant is.

 also to you or anyone that knows enough about asio in general, i installed the plugin for winamp but only use winamp for movies. would asio be good for that? any difference? worse? sometimes out of budget computer speakers, sometimes headphones._

 






 <none> = disabled <~~
 L or R = enabled <~~

 The settings you continue to speak of are not in the ASIO Offline settings, they are in Foobar. Your ASIO Buffer can be set at 1024 too.


----------



## n0ah

i already configured those. on my foobar settings, only my dac is set up. left/right as it should be. nothing else is even listed. but conexant still shows up on the asio icon.

 i already know it's running out of the dac but for my ocd's sake would like to see that conexant greyed out or disabled if possible. if this doesn't matter and it's looking like it doesn't i guess i'll just leave this left alone.

 edit: i missed your last line though. why would i down my buffer size from 2048 to 1024?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i already configured those. on my foobar settings, only my dac is set up. left/right as it should be. nothing else is even listed. but conexant still shows up on the asio icon.

 i already know it's running out of the dac but for my ocd's sake would like to see that conexant greyed out or disabled if possible. if this doesn't matter and it's looking like it doesn't i guess i'll just leave this left alone.

 edit: i missed your last line though. why would i down my buffer size from 2048 to 1024?_

 

This setting depends on your processor speed and memory. Reducing the buffer size reduces latency (This is good) and increasing the buffer size reduces glitches (Necessary if your computer is having problems) but will increase latency (Not good). Its best to try and get it as low as you can without having any glitches (during normal use) to reduce latency. Hover your pointer over the slider and you will see a pop-up explaining this. I assume your computer is relatively fast since you are using Vista, maybe if you had a PIII that was 8 years old or if you have a crap load of processes going on simultaniously then a super high buffer would be necessary but for playing music and surfing the web I really doubt you will need your buffer maxed out.

*EDIT:* *I reduced the size of my ASIO4ALL buffer to 196* for both Optical and USB and noticed substantial improvement in sound quality. *Better bass impact, clarity, and focus*. Runs fine without any glitches, I can run Auslogics Speedboost 1 Click (Cleaner, Defrag, Blah Blah) when listening to music no problem. *I also reduced the size of my Foobar output buffer to 500ms.*


----------



## Bigmouth

I have some problems, so I'm just quoting myself form another thread:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigmouth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello!

 I just got my Zero DAC/Amp. I want to connect it to my SB Audigy soundcard, which is possible with some kind of adapter. I have both tried with a mini to RCA adapter and an iPod cable used to connect the iPod to a television. 

 I get sound through it, but if i press the mini connector all the way in the sound is just lagging, it's all hacked up. If I'm adjusting the mini connector so it at least sounds normal it doesn't sound very good at all. It all gets very bassy, and if the recording already contain a lot of bass, the bass gets distorted. I'm comparing to the SPDIF-connection from my motherboard, that doesn't seem to have support for anything else than 48 khz...

 How should I do? There is an original adapter, but it's quite expensive and should do exactly the same thing as this adapter from what I can tell.

 Thank you in advance!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigmouth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more serious problem is now solved! I solved it by setting the SPDIF frequency to 96 khz, I guess that there was some kind of compatibility problem with Foobar and ASIO4ALL. I'm now able to here the difference between cd-quality and 24/96 quality! That's kind of cool in my world.

 However, there are still some problems. When I'm playing anything else than 24/96 audio in Foobar through ASIO4ALL it's lagging every once in a while. It's just a short brake in the music, but it's still very irritating since it's there about two times every minute. It works just fine in iTunes, without ASIO4ALL

 One strange thing is that I'm able to change the volume in Windows, I know I shouldn't. I wasn't able to do it when I used the motherboard's SPDIF.

 Anyone now what to do?_

 

Anyone?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigmouth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have some problems, so I'm just quoting myself form another thread:





 Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did you put the ASIO Support DLL file for foobar in the Foobar components folder on your hardrive?

 Also if you are using Vista then try WASAPI.


----------



## powerslave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now i feel bad that you went through the trouble of that (hopefully it helps others) but i was actually talking about the asio4all offline settings, or icon that appears on the bottom right when music's playing. 






 burr brown japan is my 3move (weird name) and i'm 99.9% sure the asio is coming out of that as it should but i just wanted to know if there was a way to disable the "conexant high definition" from this window so i know for sure.

 and i do have vista so i'm still not sure why wasapi's got such a problem._

 

Clicking on the little blue arrow next to Conexant should disable it.


----------



## Bigmouth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you put the ASIO Support DLL file for foobar in the Foobar components folder on your hardrive?

 Also if you are using Vista then try WASAPI._

 

I did! The strange thing is that it did work with the motherboard's SPDIF. I may have found one reason; in Windows Playback Control\Playback\Advanced I have checked the box "Digital Output Only". If I leave it unchecked everything becomes silent. 

 Thank you!

 EDIT: I'm using XP.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigmouth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did! The strange thing is that it did work with the motherboard's SPDIF. I may have found one reason; in Windows Playback Control\Playback\Advanced I have checked the box "Digital Output Only". If I leave it unchecked everything becomes silent. 

 Thank you!

 EDIT: I'm using XP._

 

So you got it squared away?


----------



## n0ah

Quote:


 This setting depends on your processor speed and memory. Reducing the buffer size reduces latency (This is good) and increasing the buffer size reduces glitches (Necessary if your computer is having problems) but will increase latency (Not good). Its best to try and get it as low as you can without having any glitches (during normal use) to reduce latency. Hover your pointer over the slider and you will see a pop-up explaining this. I assume your computer is relatively fast since you are using Vista, maybe if you had a PIII that was 8 years old or if you have a crap load of processes going on simultaniously then a super high buffer would be necessary but for playing music and surfing the web I really doubt you will need your buffer maxed out.

 EDIT: I reduced the size of my ASIO4ALL buffer to 196 for both Optical and USB and noticed substantial improvement in sound quality. Better bass impact, clarity, and focus. Runs fine without any glitches, I can run Auslogics Speedboost 1 Click (Cleaner, Defrag, Blah Blah) when listening to music no problem. I also reduced the size of my Foobar output buffer to 500ms. 
 

thanks for explaining this. one thing though, how do you get your asio4all to go down to 196? mine goes from 192 to 208. i'm sure it makes zero difference but i'm wondering if i'm using a dated version now or if maybe your DAC just gives better flexibility when it comes to buffer size or something.

 edit: i also notice that after dropping my foobar buffer from 2000 to 1000, my wasapi is working clean without any weirdness. as it's been explained i don't think it makes much of a difference which i use but i am glad to have that figured out. one thing though: i notice when using asio it greys out the "output data format" at 16bit while when wasapi is selected you're free to choose whatever you want. any effect at changing it from 16bit or is that what's suggested?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for explaining this. one thing though, how do you get your asio4all to go down to 196? mine goes from 192 to 208. i'm sure it makes zero difference but i'm wondering if i'm using a dated version now or if maybe your DAC just gives better flexibility when it comes to buffer size or something.

 edit: i also notice that after dropping my foobar buffer from 2000 to 1000, my wasapi is working clean without any weirdness. as it's been explained i don't think it makes much of a difference which i use but i am glad to have that figured out. one thing though: i notice when using asio it greys out the "output data format" at 16bit while when wasapi is selected you're free to choose whatever you want. any effect at changing it from 16bit or is that what's suggested?_

 

Click on the slider and use your arrow keys. Its easier than using a mouse for fine tuning.


----------



## Bigmouth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you got it squared away?_

 

No, if I do, it's not working. I do notice a quite big improvement from iTunes though, even if this isn't supposed to be bit perfect since I'm able to use Windows sound control. The sound stage is wider, and the dynamic is enhanced. I don't thing it's placebo, my father noticed something too. 

 I got rid of the problem with the skipping sound in 44.1/16-audio by checking the box "Always Resample 44.1 kHz <-> 48 kHz". I have read somewhere that you have to do that with my sound card (Soundblaster Audigy).

 Now the problem is that I probably don't have bit perfect playback. How do I do to correct this?

 Thank you for your help!


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigmouth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, if I do, it's not working. I do notice a quite big improvement from iTunes though, even if this isn't supposed to be bit perfect since I'm able to use Windows sound control. The sound stage is wider, and the dynamic is enhanced. I don't thing it's placebo, my father noticed something too. 

 I got rid of the problem with the skipping sound in 44.1/16-audio by checking the box "Always Resample 44.1 kHz <-> 48 kHz". I have read somewhere that you have to do that with my sound card (Soundblaster Audigy).

 Now the problem is that I probably don't have bit perfect playback. How do I do to correct this?

 Thank you for your help!_

 

Can you use the onboard sound instead of your Sound Blaster?


----------



## Bigmouth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you use the onboard sound instead of your Sound Blaster?_

 

The onboard sound always resample 44.1 kHz to 48 kHz, so it's not bit perfect anyway. It doesn't have support for 24 bit/96 kHz audio neither.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*EDIT:* *I reduced the size of my ASIO4ALL buffer to 196* for both Optical and USB and noticed substantial improvement in sound quality. *Better bass impact, clarity, and focus*. Runs fine without any glitches, I can run Auslogics Speedboost 1 Click (Cleaner, Defrag, Blah Blah) when listening to music no problem. *I also reduced the size of my Foobar output buffer to 500ms.*_

 

I have my foobar output at 100ms and my ASIO at 32ms. No problems on my 3 year old intel core 2 duo 2.13ghz 2gb ram machine. I haven't noticed any improvements in sound compared to 500/196, these settings were merely defaulted in my setup.


----------



## Dominat0r

Im trying to use WASAPI.DLL and im having issues.

 It plays, can hear music...but it cracks up terribly and kinda sounds like static....

 However, ASIO4ALL works flawlessly....i kinda wanted to remove the ASIO4ALL for WASAPI....

 Any thoughts? Im using the newest foobar...DAC is from my Lyrix total pro.


 EDIT---figured it out, had to turn buffer size down.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im trying to use WASAPI.DLL and im having issues.

 It plays, can hear music...but it cracks up terribly and kinda sounds like static....

 However, ASIO4ALL works flawlessly....i kinda wanted to remove the ASIO4ALL for WASAPI....

 Any thoughts? Im using the newest foobar...DAC is from my Lyrix total pro.


 EDIT---figured it out, had to turn buffer size down._

 

Try reducing the buffer to <1000 and see what happens, I need to put that in the post, thanks.


----------



## Dominat0r

ya, that was it, i had it set high when i was using ASIO4ALL...

 i have removed it from my system and now currently listening using foobar 9.6.2 and 1.2 WASAPI. I have the latency set to 500. 

 I guess my DAC is only able to use 16bit though, i tried using 24bit and it keeps giving me a error.


----------



## olblueyez

Glad its working for you.


----------



## mudhole

I never know there are so many function and advantage of fb2000 until I read this thread.
 My ibass D1 is on the way. I have to learn a lot before it arrival.

 Thanks and studying.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mudhole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never know there are so many function and advantage of fb2000 until I read this thread.

 Thanks and studying._

 

Feel free if you have any questions.


----------



## m0ofassa

few questions for olblueeyez... Why do you have replaygain options turned off in the pictorial? They dont affect anything unless they exist in the metadata of files, and can be useful for making particularly loud/quiet albums more balanced (especially important for loud albums imho). Personally I use album source and apply gain.
 [size=xx-small]Secondly, why do you recomend all volumes at 100? My general experience is that I have everything at max except the thing that functions last (EQ or foobar in my case depending on location), otherwise I find the sound to be at least 25 db too loud (currently my foobar at this station is on -40.2 db...).[/size] solved this one myself i think - because you are talking about digital outs where as I am currently using an analog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thirdly can you source that Crossfader DSP?
 EDIT: oh and finally does wasapi/asio4all have any benefits over kernel streaming (in vista)?
 thanks in advance.


----------



## svarreby

Bit-perfect hell

 I am currently using Vista x64/SP1 with a ESI Juli@ PCI card and I am having HUGE problems!

 There's no "Virtual Device" sub-menu under foobar -> Playback -> Output.
 Why doesn't foobar "recognize" the "foo_out_wasapi.dll"?

 If anyone has a clue as to what has failed, please reply 'cause this is getting on my nervs  

 PS! I have a 2-channel analog connection to my analog 2-channel receiver


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m0ofassa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_few questions for olblueeyez... Why do you have replaygain options turned off in the pictorial? They dont affect anything unless they exist in the metadata of files, and can be useful for making particularly loud/quiet albums more balanced (especially important for loud albums imho). Personally I use album source and apply gain.
 [size=xx-small]Secondly, why do you recomend all volumes at 100? My general experience is that I have everything at max except the thing that functions last (EQ or foobar in my case depending on location), otherwise I find the sound to be at least 25 db too loud (currently my foobar at this station is on -40.2 db...).[/size] solved this one myself i think - because you are talking about digital outs where as I am currently using an analog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thirdly can you source that Crossfader DSP?
 EDIT: oh and finally does wasapi/asio4all have any benefits over kernel streaming (in vista)?
 thanks in advance._

 

1. Wasn't sure if this was still considered bit perfect, I would say if you don't hear a drop in sound quality then by all means use it.
 2. Reducing volume in the digital domain can ruin your ability to run bit perfect.
 3. Foobar2000:Components 0.9 - Hydrogenaudio Knowledgebase Listed under DSP. there are many written by people, I would say if you really want to use crossfeed then try a few and see which one you like best. This will not be bit perfect, I felt like the sound quality was reduced to a point where I didn't want to use it but you know what they say about opinions.
 4. I have tried to hear a difference between WASAPI and ASIO on my Vista computer and to be honest I cant seem to pin a blue ribbon on either, I'm of the opinion that this is a good thing since there shouldn't be a difference. Personally I use ASIO because I can set it up to output both USB and OPTICAL at the same time and then I can have my system sounds set to USB and listen to Foobar on optical. That way when I'm surfing I can turn off Furbar and switch to USB when I want to hear something on the web. I haven't spent any time with KS as I like ASIO and or WASAPI, I found some info that is pertinent to your question though. Foobar2000:Components 0.9/Kernel Streaming Output (foo out ks) - Hydrogenaudio Knowledgebase


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *svarreby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bit-perfect hell

 I am currently using Vista x64/SP1 with a ESI Juli@ PCI card and I am having HUGE problems!

 There's no "Virtual Device" sub-menu under foobar -> Playback -> Output.
 Why doesn't foobar "recognize" the "foo_out_wasapi.dll"?

 If anyone has a clue as to what has failed, please reply 'cause this is getting on my nervs  

 PS! I have a 2-channel analog connection to my analog 2-channel receiver_

 

Your computer has an "Analog" connection to your receiver, and your headphones are pluged into your receiver, or an amp that is pluged into your receiver?


----------



## svarreby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your computer has an "Analog" connection to your receiver, and your headphones are pluged into your receiver, or an amp that is pluged into your receiver?_

 

I'm not using S/PDIF .. I use analog connection from Juli@ to my receiver. I don't have any headphones


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *svarreby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not using S/PDIF .. I use analog connection from Juli@ to my receiver. I don't have any headphones _

 

Bit perfect is for a digital connection. But you can still use Foobar.


----------



## m0ofassa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bit perfect is for a digital connection. But you can still use Foobar._

 

personally, i feel that analog outs sound sonically better as well with wasapi/whatever enabled (although I think my hardware does the 'bit perfect' out to the analog anyway).





 sure am a sucker for that placebo.
 edit: though flicking back and forth between them, theres a SIGNIFICANT reduction in system noise (its virtually none now) by doing this.


----------



## Emooze

Concerning EAC, does anyone know how to turn off the beep it makes every time it finishes converting to FLAC?

 And this should really be stickied, helped me out loads so far.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Emooze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Concerning EAC, does anyone know how to turn off the beep it makes every time it finishes converting to FLAC?






 And this should really be stickied, helped me out loads so far._

 

Mention it to Jude and the moderators.


----------



## Dublo7

Thanks for this thread. It's brilliant.

 Just one query, how do you change the Default Format to CD Quality on Windows XP? I can't seem to find the window for it. Is it already set to this on Default?


----------



## olblueyez

-Go to your control panel
 -Double click the speaker
 -Choose your device from the list (Highlight it)
 -Click properties
 -From the best of my knowledge you should see some tabs up top and one of them should contain this info or a way to get to this info.


----------



## Vandal

Amazingly helpful. I have bookmarked this and will use it once I get my DAC. Thanks!


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vandal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazingly helpful. I have bookmarked this and will use it once I get my DAC. Thanks!_

 

You quite welcome, and feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Zorlac

I have a couple questions about Vista SP1 and Foobar2000/WASAPI (keep in mind I am using a X-Fi set to Audio Creation Mode with bit perfect output):

 1. Can I set the Default Format for Shared Mode under the SPDIF Out Properties in Vista to anything I want without it effecting Exclusive mode (i.e. Foobar using WASAPI)?

 Basically, if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 16bit, 48kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 48kHz in Foobar2000 using WASAPI?

 ...or what if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 24bit, 96kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 24bit, 96kHz?

 2. If I set Foobar2000 to 24bit Output data format, then will 16bit files still output at 16bit when in Exclusive mode?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a couple questions about Vista SP1 and Foobar2000/WASAPI (keep in mind I am using a X-Fi set to Audio Creation Mode with bit perfect output):

 1. Can I set the Default Format for Shared Mode under the SPDIF Out Properties in Vista to anything I want without it effecting Exclusive mode (i.e. Foobar using WASAPI)?

 Basically, if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 16bit, 48kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 48kHz in Foobar2000 using WASAPI?

 ...or what if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 24bit, 96kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 24bit, 96kHz?

 2. If I set Foobar2000 to 24bit Output data format, then will 16bit files still output at 16bit when in Exclusive mode?_

 

Tell me more about your rig. What is your X-Fi outputting to?


----------



## Zorlac

My signature shows my chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but to answer your question, my X-Fi is outputting via S/PDIF optical into an external DAC.


----------



## Telix

Awesome guide, thanks much for posting it.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a couple questions about Vista SP1 and Foobar2000/WASAPI (keep in mind I am using a X-Fi set to Audio Creation Mode with bit perfect output):

 1. Can I set the Default Format for Shared Mode under the SPDIF Out Properties in Vista to anything I want without it effecting Exclusive mode (i.e. Foobar using WASAPI)?

 Basically, if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 16bit, 48kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 48kHz in Foobar2000 using WASAPI?

 ...or what if I set the Default Format to 2 channel, 24bit, 96kHz, then will my Exclusive mode 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz .wav files still play bit perfect without upsampling to 24bit, 96kHz?

 2. If I set Foobar2000 to 24bit Output data format, then will 16bit files still output at 16bit when in Exclusive mode?_

 

Number 1 = yes
 Number 2 = No


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Telix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome guide, thanks much for posting it._

 

Thanks and your welcome.


----------



## Zorlac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Number 1 = yes
 Number 2 = No_

 


 So why do you recommend folks to set Foobar2000 to 24bit output per your screenshot when using Vista SP1/Foobar2000/WASAPI? Shouldnt it be set to 16bit when playing 16bit files and 24bit when playing 24bit files to achieve bit perfect output?

 Also, in general, what should we be setting Vista's Default Format to for Shared Mode? Should it be the maximum channels, bit depth and sample rate that our DAC supports?

 Thanks for all the info, but this is a very confusing topic...especially when there is no way to test this stuff without essentially hooking up a high-end AV receiver that will tell you the channels, bit depth and sampling rate of the signal.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So why do you recommend folks to set Foobar2000 to 24bit output per your screenshot when using Vista SP1/Foobar2000/WASAPI? Shouldnt it be set to 16bit when playing 16bit files and 24bit when playing 24bit files to achieve bit perfect output?

 Also, in general, what should we be setting Vista's Default Format to for Shared Mode? Should it be the maximum channels, bit depth and sample rate that our DAC supports?

 Thanks for all the info, but this is a very confusing topic...especially when there is no way to test this stuff without essentially hooking up a high-end AV receiver that will tell you the channels, bit depth and sampling rate of the signal._

 

Number 1 = USB or Optical?
 Number 2 = yes


----------



## Zorlac

Quote:


 So why do you recommend folks to set Foobar2000 to 24bit output per your screenshot when using Vista SP1/Foobar2000/WASAPI? Shouldnt it be set to 16bit when playing 16bit files and 24bit when playing 24bit files to achieve bit perfect output? 
 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Number 1 = USB or Optical?_

 

This was in reference to S/PDIF Optical output


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was in reference to S/PDIF Optical output_

 

Set if for your hardware, in your case (Optical) should be 24 bit. Only limitation is when you have USB and then (for most dacs) you will be limited to 16 bit.


----------



## Zorlac

So Foobar2000/WASAPI set to 24bit using S/PDIF optical out will play a 16bit file bit perfectly?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Foobar2000/WASAPI set to 24bit using S/PDIF optical out will play a 16bit file bit perfectly?_

 

Yes







 The *resampler (PPHS)* is what you would want to alter the file.


----------



## Zorlac

I dont want to upsample anything. Bit perfect playback is my goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Currently, I have two types of wav files:

 1. 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz

 2. 2 channel, 24bit, 96kHz

 So, in order to playback both those files bit perfectly using Vista SP1, Foobar2000/WASAPI and S/PDIF optical out, then I would simply set Foobar2000 to 24bit output right?


----------



## Chri5peed

Sweet guide.

 I use WASAPI w/foobus & FLAC.
 I was told to use the highest working output rate, which w/WASAPI est 24-bit.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont want to upsample anything. Bit perfect playback is my goal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Currently, I have two types of wav files:

 1. 2 channel, 16bit, 44.1kHz

 2. 2 channel, 24bit, 96kHz

 So, in order to playback both those files bit perfectly using Vista SP1, Foobar2000/WASAPI and S/PDIF optical out, then I would simply set Foobar2000 to 24bit output right?_

 

Yes


----------



## Lucabeer

A little question... Is there any particular reason to raise the "Kernel buffers" number from 2 to 4 in Asio4ALL?

 I am running a Windows XP machine (Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz with 2 GB of RAM), connected via USB to a SuperPro 707 DAC (which is recognized as C-Media USB Headphone) and using the latest version of Foobar2000: while sound quality is generally superb, once in a while I get a little glitch, a very brief dropout.

 Mind you, it's very rare (*once per hour, maybe even less frequent*) but annoying.

 Now I have the buffer in ASIO set to 2048 (maximum value, but the glitch still happens), and latency compensation to the default value of 32, and kernel buffers is set at 2. No hardware buffering, as the sound comes out distorted if I select the option. Foobar buffer seems irrelevant if set from 2000 to 8000 ms.

 I already tried other USB ports, but the sporadical glitch remains. CPU usage while playing in Foobar is 4-7 % maximum, and the glitch does not seem to be related to other applications as I have turned off power management (peripherals are always on) and the only thing I am doing while listening is reading forum pages...

 So, I am tempted to raise the Kernel Buffers to 4 when I get back home tonight, and set latency compensation to 0 as indicated in this FAQ. Might be a good idea to get rid of that occasional glitch? And if so, a technical explanation for it?


----------



## Lucabeer

Ok, I have done some more tests...

 With Foobar 0.9.6.2 and the official ASIO plugin, no matter what settings I try, sometimes I still get a brief glitch/dropout. I have set Foobar to highest priority (7) in its options, and assigned "realtime" priority from XP to it in addition to that. Still glitching every now and then, impossible to repeat purposedly.

 So, I decided to return to the old trustworthy Winamp (v5.541) *with Otachan's ASIO plugin* (0.70 version with SSE2 instruction set compilation), and so far it seems to work like a charm. I am in complete bliss, with a glass of Lagavulin 21 years old, an Ascorti pipe loaded with Ashton Old London tobacco, Nick Cave's "And no more shall we part" album, and the SuperPro 707 DAC connected to the Graham Slee Solo, which in turn is connected to my Sennheisers HD-595. And most of all, no damn skipping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 So, unless someone comes out with some brilliant ideas, I am throwing away Foobar2000 (sadly, as I liked its streamlined interface...) and sticking with Winamp for good...


----------



## olblueyez

Im sorry Luca, I cant think of anything constructive aside from the Foobar buffer. By chance are you using an external drive for storage or using another device on the same USB header that your dac uses?


----------



## Lucabeer

No, the hard disk for music storage is an internal one (a 1TB SATA Maxtor).

 The only other peripheral connected to USB is the Wi-Fi dongle, and it is on another USB channel (checked from system resources) and not shared with the DAC.


----------



## olblueyez

Doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Lucabeer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesnt make any sense._

 

Yup, exactly...

 Maybe it's a matter of jitter?


----------



## Zaubertuba

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Copy and Paste
 -6 -V -T "artist=%a" -T "title=%t" -T "album=%g" -T "dates=%y" -T "tracknumber=%n" -T "genre=%m" -T comment="%e" -T "comment=EAC(Secure Mode)" %s_

 

Holy cats, olblueyez! I just started ripping a library of about 150 CD's using EAC--and just stumbled on this thread. Do you realize just how much time and work this one line alone will save me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kudos...muchos kudos!


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zaubertuba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy cats, olblueyez! I just started ripping a library of about 150 CD's using EAC--and just stumbled on this thread. Do you realize just how much time and work this one line alone will save me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kudos...muchos kudos!_

 

Thats why I posted it, I made a small word file when I set mine up because it took forever and a day to get that in there with no mistakes. I will never ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, type that mess again!


----------



## Lucabeer

I have made a nice discovery concerning drivers for enabling Kernel Streaming (and Hardware Buffering in ASIO4ALL) with the SuperPro DAC...

 Here is the URL where I posted it:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/us...9/#post5446283


----------



## lantice

Really helpful. Have tried the foobar settings.


----------



## fixit5561

I cant get to the ASIO control panel, where can I find it? I dont have an icon in the task bar to click on to open it up. It has the files in the program files folder, but no icon or in the start menu. The start menu only has instruction manual, website, and uninstall.

 Also what does SPDIF stand for?

 Im trying to get everything situated to start to archive my CD collection. 

 My question is this, do Ihave to use Foobar and ASIO to put the ripped FLAC files onto my Sansa? Or is the foobar and ASIO only for playback on my pc?

 Thanks for all your help in advance


----------



## Chri5peed

Its S/PDIF, funny the name stands for Sony/Philips Digital Interconnect Format (more commonly known as Sony Philips Digital InterFace). Funny as its two big companies, not tech names.

 ASIO is for playback.


----------



## fixit5561

How do I set EAC so that the album art is also in the riped albums file so that it will show up on my Sansa fuze? Right now I copy/pasted to my micro sdhc card and the songs are there but no album art.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chri5peed

I'm not sure how the Sansa works, it may only work with embedded art[i.e. art in the songs tags].


----------



## fixit5561

How do I try to imbed the artwork into the tag with the EAC?


----------



## Chri5peed

EAC won't do it, it is only a ripper[with a few extras]. Never done it...foobar has always recognised files in album folder and so does my D2.

 I'd guess there are many progs around which would do it. 'Album Art Aggregator' finds the appropriate .jpgs and puts them in folder, if this needs doing first.


----------



## JaymzN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lucabeer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have made a nice discovery concerning drivers for enabling Kernel Streaming (and Hardware Buffering in ASIO4ALL) with the SuperPro DAC...

 Here is the URL where I posted it:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/us...9/#post5446283_

 

Thanks for the info!

 Now I just need to find out what USB chip is in my HR Ultra Micro DAC. Right now, windows just sees it as a USB Audio device and because of this, I can't use it with ASIO4ALL.

 EDIT: Nevermind, I'm an idiot...


----------



## fixit5561

Ok thanks Chri5eed,

 I wonder can I put the albums on my sansa using foobar?


----------



## holdendebeans

Help Please.

 I am using Vista 64 bit / Conexant / Foobar2000 with WASAPI / s/pdif optical out to DAC1 / headphones.

 Error message says:
 "Unrecoverable playback error: Could not open device: unsupported data format: 44100 Hz / 24-bit / 2 channels"

 A few more points...
 In Vista Control Panel/Sound/S/PDIF Interface Properties/Advanced - the default format box is grayed out with "2 channel, 16 bit, 48000 hz (dvd quality)" showing. No other option is available. In the Exclusive Mode section both boxes are checked.

 Also, if I use the resampling component in Foobar2000 set to 48000 hz and I set the Output data format to 16 bit...
 then I get good sound.

 But I can't seem to get any bit-perfect output!?

 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holdendebeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Help Please.

 I am using Vista 64 bit / Conexant / Foobar2000 with WASAPI / s/pdif optical out to DAC1 / headphones.

*Error message says:*
 "Unrecoverable playback error: Could not open device: unsupported data format: 44100 Hz / 24-bit / 2 channels"

 A few more points... *<~~Can you post some screen shots?*
 In Vista Control Panel/Sound/S/PDIF Interface Properties/Advanced - the default format box is grayed out with "2 channel, 16 bit, 48000 hz (dvd quality)" showing. No other option is available. In the Exclusive Mode section both boxes are checked.

 Also, if I use the resampling component in Foobar2000 set to 48000 hz and I set the Output data format to 16 bit...
 then I get good sound.

 But I can't seem to get any bit-perfect output!?

 Any help would be appreciated._

 

*In Foobar, you will need to:*
 Click Preferences then go to ASIO Virtual Devices and highlight your configured ASIO devices and then click EDIT and use the left mouse click to map the left and right channels on each device you see listed. Then click Save All and then re-start Foobar.


----------



## holdendebeans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*In Foobar, you will need to:*
 Click Preferences then go to ASIO Virtual Devices and highlight your configured ASIO devices and then click EDIT and use the left mouse click to map the left and right channels on each device you see listed. Then click Save All and then re-start Foobar.



_

 

I can't get to this option. In the Foobar Preferences menu under Playback/output there is nothing else to select.
 The Output Device drop down menu gives two WASAPI options and three DS options but I cannot configure them!? Maybe I should just try another reload.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holdendebeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't get to this option. In the Foobar Preferences menu under Playback/output there is nothing else to select.
 The Output Device drop down menu gives two WASAPI options and three DS options but I cannot configure them!? Maybe I should just try another reload._

 

I am so dumb, you will nto have that if you use WASAPI.


----------



## holdendebeans

Hmm
 Reloaded (twice) same result. 
 I'm not complaining because it sounds really good but I'm still curious about bit-perfect. Maybe I'll try my old XP machine and see what it sounds like.


----------



## denydog

Thanks for this thread olblueyez! 

 I've been running out of foobar to the usb input of the dac using USB AUDIO CODEC for a while now, and it sounded pretty good. Just this evening I added asio4all to see how much better it might sound, but was a little confused with the asio4all settings. I think I'm getting it now.

 edit: I spoke too soon. Nothing gets to the dac through asio4all, but I can get a very distorted output from the XP laptop's speakers. The attached image of asio4all configuration with the popup referring to pc speakers seems incorrect, but I haven't seen any way to change it.

Attachment 15220

Attachment 15222

Attachment 15223


----------



## Chris Tch

I have a question. I have Foobar/ASIO4All and I am able to control the output volume to my DAC with the volume buttons. Is this bad? I thought bitperfect output wouldn't be affected by this.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris Tch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question. I have Foobar/ASIO4All and I am able to control the output volume to my DAC with the volume buttons. Is this bad? I thought bitperfect output wouldn't be affected by this._

 

You can do it if you cant tell the difference and its conveinient. But I think it does affect the bitstream in a way that disables bit perfect.


----------



## Chris Tch

No no, I don't want to use the volume control. I'm just wondering if simply the fact that I can control the volume means that it isn't bitperfect. It seems like something would have to be interfering in order to let me adjust the volume. I leave it at 100% all the time.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris Tch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No no, I don't want to use the volume control. I'm just wondering if simply the fact that I can control the volume means that it isn't bitperfect. It seems like something would have to be interfering in order to let me adjust the volume. I leave it at 100% all the time._

 

Some will be greyed out and some will not. I use Vista, you?

 BTW, the main Foobar volume slider at the top, it will work.


----------



## Chris Tch

I use Windows 7 beta. I know the Foobar volume works, but the Windows volume itself works. I've found that if I disable the DAC in the sound menu, it still plays, but is no longer accessible by Windows. I think I'll keep it that way.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris Tch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use Windows 7 beta. I know the Foobar volume works, but the Windows volume itself works. I've found that if I disable the DAC in the sound menu, it still plays, but is no longer accessible by Windows. I think I'll keep it that way._

 

That is what you want so that windows is not trying to access the dac when Foobar is using it.


----------



## denydog

I got my ASIO setup working tonight. It took a bit of trial & error, but it was like I thought, just a matter of getting the USB Audio codec to show up in the right places and enabled.

 Here's the ASIO4all/Foobar settings currently.

Attachment 15317

Attachment 15318

 I downloaded the free 24/96 music sampler from HDTracks, and will give it a listen using the Foobar re-sampler since the Grace's USB input only handles 16/44-48.

 I'll probably end up eventualy getting the Bel Canto USB Link 24/96 to be able to play hi-res files using the Grace's S/PDIF input (24/192).


----------



## olblueyez

Glad to hear its working for you.


----------



## schnack

and what i'm stuck at right now is the dsp question. I'm running a S/PDIF from my Asus Xonar D2 into my receiver. Am I to understand that I can't use any of the features on the Xonar menu (EQ, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, FlexBass [for setting crossover frequency], Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS NeoC, Dolby Headphone) if I want bit perfect playback? Right now I have the S/PDIF option checked so it's on, and I have it set to PCM (as opposed to DDL and DTSint). Is this how it has to be? I didn't realize I was giving up all this stuff when I decided to give the ASIO drivers a go. Same question for the Foobar2k EQ, is using it no good if I want bit perfect? Thanks for any help. I'm spending waaaaaaay too much time on this.

 here's my setup just in case it helps.

 win xp sp3 > foobar2k > asio4all > Asus Xonar d2 > Toslink > receiver


----------



## olblueyez

Depends on your set up and taste, usually bit-perfect will sound best, its will sound dynamic, clean, not colored, not rolled off, very detailed. Sometimes depending on your equipment you may want to use a DSP. I have used the the cross-feed DSP in Foobar and for some older recordings where the piano is coming out of the left ear and the vocals coming out of the right, then you may find it desirable to use a plug-in like that. I did notice when using the cross-feed that th music was a tad rolled off but thats how it goes. Start with bit-perfect and try some stuff and see how it goes. You may have better results using some of the different processors in your receiver too, instead of altering the signal before it is decoded.


----------



## schnack

thanks so much for your response. My main question was that if I have any of these things enabled, can I still acheive bit perfect sound? I'm assuming from your response that the answer is no.

 As far as testing bit perfect playback with DTS files, does it make a difference if you burn the files to a cd and then play them back on your cd/dvd drive as opposed to listening to the tracks off the hdd?

 Also, I'm assuming to get bit perfect I need to have the S/PDIF output set to "PCM". I just wanted to be completely sure that this is the case.

 Thanks for helping all of us Blue Eyez, it's much appreciated.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schnack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks so much for your response. My main question was that if I have any of these things enabled, can I still acheive bit perfect sound? I'm assuming from your response that the answer is no.

 As far as testing bit perfect playback with DTS files, does it make a difference if you burn the files to a cd and then play them back on your cd/dvd drive as opposed to listening to the tracks off the hdd?

 Also, I'm assuming to get bit perfect I need to have the S/PDIF output set to "PCM". I just wanted to be completely sure that this is the case.

 Thanks for helping all of us Blue Eyez, it's much appreciated._

 

To be honest I tried a few recommendations on how to test for bit-perfect but I came to the conclusion that unless you can run your digital stream through an AVR receiver than you cant preform that test and I was unwilling to try that. Yes, if you alter the digital stream before it is decoded then it is not bit perfect. I'm glad my guide was helpful, I had a hard time getting mine going at first as I had to take info from a few old threads and then not having the pictorial made it even more convoluted, so I decided to lay it out so it would be as easy as I could make it for people to understand. Maybe if you figure an easy way to test for bit-perfect then you can share it with us.


----------



## dukja

Thanks a lot for this thread. I just got the 24-bit MF V-DAC. I installed the ASIO plug to my foobar's components director, then I saw the DS: USB Audio DAC output available with 24-bit depth.

 Then, I installed ASIO4ALL and configured it. I saw there are three numbers: in the output menu the 24-bit is grayed out, then in the ASIO4ALL virtual device menu, I saw "32-bit" format, and then if I click "Configure" in another ASIO4ALL configure menu I saw USB Audio DAC Out: 2x 32-48kHz, 16Bits.

 After done the config, I can change between DS: USB DAC and ASIO4ALL but did not hear much difference. I "feel like" ASIO4ALL give more high extension and more open but not 100% sure it is real or not.

 Did I configure it right? I saw some snapshots shows SPDIF with 24-bit out. Does USB out limits to 16-bit max?

 BTW, I wonder if the FALC is 16-bit, why we need to bother buy 24-bit DAC?

 Thanks for the help!


----------



## olblueyez

There are a few exceptions but 99 percent of the USB Dac's out there are 16 bit. The extended highs are probably in indicator you have bit-perfect working.


----------



## holdendebeans

Follow Up

 Per my earlier post I am using: Vista 64 bit / Conexant / Foobar2000 with WASAPI / s/pdif optical out to DAC1 / headphones. I am struggling to get bit-perfect playback.

 I think I've discovered the problem. In Foobar2000 under Preferences/Components/Playback/Output - in the Output Devises: dropdown menu I have the following options

 Null Output
 DS: Primary Sound Driver
 DS: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 DS: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)

 Using option 5 I get errors (that's the previous problem).

 Using option 3 I can play 24/96 FLAC files that sound great. Bit-perfect I believe.

 Hope others can learn from my ignorance.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holdendebeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Follow Up

 Per my earlier post I am using: Vista 64 bit / Conexant / Foobar2000 with WASAPI / s/pdif optical out to DAC1 / headphones. I am struggling to get bit-perfect playback.

 I think I've discovered the problem. In Foobar2000 under Preferences/Components/Playback/Output - in the Output Devises: dropdown menu I have the following options

 Null Output
 DS: Primary Sound Driver
 DS: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 DS: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)

 Using option 5 I get errors (that's the previous problem).

 Using option 3 I can play 24/96 FLAC files that sound great. Bit-perfect I believe.

 Hope others can learn from my ignorance._

 

Three should be fine is your card supports bit-perfect (Which it probably doesnt). Im supprised that Five doesnt work.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *denydog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my ASIO setup working tonight. It took a bit of trial & error, but it was like I thought, just a matter of getting the USB Audio codec to show up in the right places and enabled.

 Here's the ASIO4all/Foobar settings currently.

Attachment 15317

Attachment 15318

 I downloaded the free 24/96 music sampler from HDTracks, and will give it a listen using the Foobar re-sampler since the Grace's USB input only handles 16/44-48.

 I'll probably end up eventualy getting the Bel Canto USB Link 24/96 to be able to play hi-res files using the Grace's S/PDIF input (24/192)._

 

Try removing the last too check marks on the ASIO4ALL panel.


----------



## invisiman

Thank you so much! I had gotten all the ASIO/Lossless "essentials" and was having trouble setting everything up. Your write-up was a major help.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *invisiman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you so much! I had gotten all the ASIO/Lossless "essentials" and was having trouble setting everything up. Your write-up was a major help._

 

Your welcome, glad to help.


----------



## djordan

Recommendation for a bit-perfect PCI-e sound card or motherboard?
 I'm at a crossroads...

*Been using the following setup with spectacular bit-perfect sound for years:*
 Asus K8N board w/ Athlon 64 3400
 Maddog Entertainer PCI sound card (Envy24HT-S)
 Win XP Pro
 EAC for ripping to FLAC
 Foobar 2000 playback with Kernel Streaming Plug-in

*But now I need to move on - to a more powerful PC to play Blu-ray*
 and most new mainboards have a limited number of PCI slots (I need 2 PCI slots for the MyHD HD card, and 1 for my wireless networking card) 
 so I'd like to get by without the PCI sound card if possible...
 or use an inexpensive PCI-e card.
 Still play on keeping XP (compatability with MyHD HD tuner)

*Motherboard?*
 My ideal mainboard would have the latest Radeon (3200,3300) or Nvidia (8300) integrated graphics, preferably the former 
*- But ANY board that has a reliable bit-perfect sound chip may be worth it* - I can probably get a dedicated video card for a reasonable price.

*Soundcard?*
 Alternatively, a PCI-e sound card that it is bit-perfect would do the trick, but I really would have a hard time justifying spending more than about $40 on a sound card that merely *doesn't* get in the way. (The cheap Maddog was perfect for this).

 Thanks for suggestions


----------



## olblueyez

I would just use a main board with built in Optical, its simple and works well. I wouldnt waste money on a sound card unless your really into gaming.


----------



## schnack

I'm feeling pretty confident that I've got the ASIO working perfectly now. All the DSP features on my sound card are now off. I can't get DTS files to play (regardless of whether it's files on the HDD or a cd in the disc drive), which makes me think that I may just have the wrong DTS plugin for my version of foobar, but a few other key things make me think I've got it set right. 1st, my buffer is set really low, and I do get skips whenever I do pretty much anything, even maximizing or minimizing a window. I'll have to set it a little higher, but for now at least it's a sign that it's working correctly. Also, if I play an mp3 in foobar that is less than 44.1, foobar will give me an error saying that ASIO does not support that bitrate (I wonder if the "always resample 44.1k>48k checkbox might fix that). Not the result I was looking for when I wanted to play the file, but again, a sign that ASIO4all is doing it's thing. So I'm thinking now I'll probably install a different music player to play those files through the windows kernel mixer. I don't want to go back to winamp because of the resource hog factor (also it always seems to mess up my file associations even if I don't install the agent), so I'm gonna look for another player. I'll search around and see what's out there. Thanks again.


----------



## djordan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would just use a main board with built in Optical, its simple and works well. I wouldnt waste money on a sound card unless your really into gaming._

 

Well, I pulled the trigger and bought the ECS A780-GM mainboard. It has the Radeon 3200 IGP and HDMI and it has 3 PCI slots - the most of any of the recent boards...so I may be able to fit my old Maddog sound card in there...

 but, you seem to be suggesting that I can somehow coax the optical output of an onboard soundcard into passing bit-perfect. Was I able to do this all along on my Asus K8N?
 Forgive me if I'm missing some very basic configuration option for bit perfect...and send me to some specific pages in this thread or a page range to do some reading!


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djordan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I pulled the trigger and bought the ECS A780-GM mainboard. It has the Radeon 3200 IGP and HDMI and it has 3 PCI slots - the most of any of the recent boards...so I may be able to fit my old Maddog sound card in there...

 but, you seem to be suggesting that I can somehow coax the optical output of an onboard soundcard into passing bit-perfect. Was I able to do this all along on my Asus K8N?
 Forgive me if I'm missing some very basic configuration option for bit perfect...and send me to some specific pages in this thread or a page range to do some reading!_

 

See the link in my signature.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djordan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*But now I need to move on - to a more powerful PC to play Blu-ray*_

 

So did I, well fortunately I've a newish PC : Quad-core w/4GBs RAM, but still needed an uberer graphicscard[Radeon HD4670] and a beefier PSU wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## djordan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See the link in my signature._

 

My initial take-away is that with ASIO or ASIO4ALL I might be able to get Bit-perfect 44.1 to pass through my onboard....(Windows XP)

 Now I've got a really FUN project today and after the workday...
 Will de-select/disable/uninstall the Maddog and see if I can get this working with the Realtek ALC-850 on my (soon-to-be-gone) Asus K8N.
 Willl report back.

 Thanks!


----------



## djordan

Methinks that the Realtek chip (ALC-850) or the (AC97) codec is not compatible with bit-perfect.
 I was able to bring up the Asio4all panel in Winamp (but not Foobar) by installing the Asio as a plugin to Winamp...but I didn't even see an option for 44.1khz - and my DTS track file was just noise going through my AV receiver.

 So far, it remains to be see whether the soundchip on my newly arrived mainboard that I haven't installed yet will be able to do the bitperfect. 
 (IDT 92HD206 chip on the ECS a780GM-A motherboard)


----------



## arfett

Thanks for this guide.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arfett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for this guide._

 

Your Welcome.


----------



## arfett

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're Welcome._

 

Fixt.

 I HAD to. I'm OCD about that stuff.


----------



## umbalito

Hmm.. quick question here - if using Wasapi thingie - the Windows volume control should not work right? So if it still does - then that means I did something wrong?


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Well my volume does not work.


----------



## umbalito

^ thanks man.

 Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

 downloaded wasapi.dll, dropped it in the components folder, checked the components node in the Foobar preferences and it shows wasapi output support, ver 1.2

 I'm running a Dared MP5 dac/amp through USB - it shows up as a "Burr-Brown Japan PC2702" - so I select "Wasapi: Speakers (Burr-Brown Japan PC2702)" as the output device in Foobar. It is also already the default Audio device in Windows. 16 bit and 800ms buffer.

 However, I can still change the volume through the Windows volume slider.

 I'm running Vista with SP1.

 Any ideas?

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *umbalito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ thanks man.

 Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

 downloaded wasapi.dll, dropped it in the components folder, checked the components node in the Foobar preferences and it shows wasapi output support, ver 1.2

 I'm running a Dared MP5 dac/amp through USB - it shows up as a "Burr-Brown Japan PC2702" - so I select "Wasapi: Speakers (Burr-Brown Japan PC2702)" as the output device in Foobar. It is also already the default Audio device in Windows. 16 bit and 800ms buffer.

 However, I can still change the volume through the Windows volume slider.

 I'm running Vista with SP1.

 Any ideas?

 Thanks in advance._

 

My volume slider works, if it sounds good then I would not worry about it.


----------



## Chri5peed

Dunno, perhaps it depends which media-player you use? I'm using foobar2000, with which the dB-setting works...although it is always 0.


----------



## twylight

thanks for this guide


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twylight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for this guide_

 

Your most welcome, let me know if you see any mistakes guys.


----------



## djordan

Quick update: ECS Motherboard A780GM-A - Bit-perfect through onboard?
 So far, no luck with this new mainboard. 

 For starters, the ONLY output I have for digital audio is via the HDMI connector (there is a header for optical/coax, but I don't have the connector yet)
 When I try kernel streaming through foobar, I get an error message. 
 Haven't yet tried Asio or Wasapi

 Promising lead? When I set the onboard soundchip to "output 2" I didn't get the error in Foobar - this is presumably the output where I just have the header on the mainboard right now... 
 But does this make sense? Why would I get bit-perfect through one type of digital output - the header to optical/coax on the mainboard - but not through the other type of digital connector, the audio path on the hdmi?
 Still confused.

 I would be pursuing other efforts to get the audio squared away, but I'm also having an issue with the Integrated graphics cutting out my video. Maybe I should try a replacement board, or start with another board altogeher....

 Ideas welcome...


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

The high-pitched flower hops into the deafening serve.


----------



## leeperry

is there a way to use ASIO4ALL(& VAC?) to output to ASIO from MPC? I like ffdshow too much


----------



## olblueyez

MPC ffdshow ???????


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MPC ffdshow ???????_

 





 I would like to use VAC/ASIO4ALL or JackRouter to output in DirectSound/Waveout from Media Player Classic and then get it bitperfect somehow(ASIO/KS)...possible


----------



## Kpalsm

Thanks for this thread blueyez. Had no idea why ASIO wasn't working before; I forgot to select the output method in the drop-down menu /facepalm. I got it working but it would skip once or twice every minute, couldn't figure out why so I switched to WASAPI and it works beautifully. Mmmm, dynamics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usin Windows 7 RC1. Volume control still works but I can live with that since I don't have a DAC to output S/PDIF to, yet. 

 Thanks again!


----------



## olblueyez

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## donunus

Let me add to this thread that WASAPI works best with the lowest buffer setting 100ms in foobar for me. no lags now and I hear no degradation of sound. Maybe if any, placebo tells me the sound is faster/more effortless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for this thread olblueyez


----------



## olblueyez

Your welcome, I could have used one like it and enjoyed making it.


----------



## Kpalsm

I would like to get ASIO4ALL working the way it should. It skips and cuts out for a split second once in a while. I'm not sure if it's my buffer settings (they're default), the way I listen to music (right now I'm actually listening to my ReplayGain'd files from my iPod so the chain is iPod > USB > Laptop > USB > X-Fi Surround 5.1 > HD555's, but my music library is on my external 1TB HDD anyway so I don't know if that matters much) or a combonation. I have no problem with the same setup using WASAPI though so I don't think it's a hardware problem, I think it's something to do with some setting...somewhere. Shall I post screenshots of my settings windows?


----------



## olblueyez

I had simular problems with an external drive. I would suggest putting the files on the laptop. Seemed like whenever the USB bus was saturated it would skip or drop out. If you dont want to transfer your files increase the buffer. This can be caused by some of the whimpy netbooks too, not enough horsepower.


----------



## Kpalsm

I don't think it's a horsepower problem, and my laptop's internal drive isn't big enough to hold my music collection (nor do I trust it on the 2 year old HDD). As for increasing the buffer, do you mean the one in Foobar or the one in ASIO?


----------



## olblueyez

I would experiment with ASIO first, and if that doesn't have an affect then try Foobar. Short version is I don't have a clue. Slide them both up and down and see what happens. If you get it stable then back it off until your just ridding the fence on the stable side. Lower is better for sound quality. If your using WASAPI then I guess you wound have a choice but to increase the Foobar slider.

 It is possible WASAPI may use less resources since it only outputs to one device at a time. ASIO can output to many hardware devices at once, you may want to access ASIO setting through the Foobar control panel and remove any hardware you don't need. It will take you to the ASIO panel and you can un-highlight devices you don't need, like mic inputs etc.


----------



## Kpalsm

I like ASIO4ALL because you can configure multiple inputs/outputs and the like. Here's my current ASIO settings:







 Still getting skips at that buffer size. Also tried 2048 samples and it still does it, so it must be the Foobar one that needs tweaking. I'll mess with it and let you know if I get it working.

 On a side note, I tried lowering the ASIO buffer to 128 buffers and after about 10 seconds of playback I got a blue screen of death (first one ever in Windows 7!) so...don't do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that I haven't noticed any difference whatsoever (in skipping or SQ) from the ASIO buffer size.


----------



## olblueyez

Raise your Kernal buffers to max. and de-select the 6 channel output unless your using it for music but I dont think you are right? You only want the 2 channel output selected at the bottom for foobar. It wont affect windows ability to use your surround rig..Let your x-fi convert your stereo music to 6 channel music if your also using a surroung rig. No reason to add 6 more channels of audio to the usb port your x-fi is on.


----------



## Kpalsm

That didn't help. I also tried switching to the two channel output and it's still skipping every once in a while. I notice at the exact moment of the skip the ASIO4ALL icon in the taskbar turns red with an exclamation mark on it. I'm kind of at a loss here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should try hardware buffer?


----------



## olblueyez

Cant hurt. Your using optical? My instincts tell me its because your audio files are on USB as is your x-fi. Both make your rig labor intensive for the cpu. I never did find a solution to using an external drive with my laptop. I know you dont want to hear this but laptop drive are cheap nowadays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A 7200 rpm drive will help a lot too.


----------



## Kpalsm

No, USB to my sound card and headphones into my soundcard's headphone out.

 The hardware buffer setting seems to have fixed it, at least so far. I have the Foobar buffer set at 2000ms (going to try lowering it) and the hardware buffer offset is 10ms. Made sure I have everything but the proper output de-selected in ASIO4ALL. Played a few songs and so far so good. I didn't even know there was a hardware buffer in the X-Fi Surround USB


----------



## olblueyez

Cool, I hope it stays like that. Lets hope you can surf the web and get e-mail and all that jazz too. You can back off on the Kernal buffer and see how that goes too.


----------



## Kpalsm

Yeah, I'm going to do what you said and back off my buffers to the point right before I get artifacts. So far, recieving emails (my email program, Thunderbird, is always open) and surfing the web while listening to music hasn't made a difference and still no skips. Looks like the hardware buffer was my solution. Thanks for the help again! Hopefully if anyone else is having the same problem the hardware buffer setting helps them too.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I'm going to do what you said and back off my buffers to the point right before I get artifacts. So far, recieving emails (my email program, Thunderbird, is always open) and surfing the web while listening to music hasn't made a difference and still no skips. Looks like the hardware buffer was my solution. Thanks for the help again! Hopefully if anyone else is having the same problem the hardware buffer setting helps them too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im going to add that to the guide, Thanks Boss!


----------



## Kpalsm

Glad to be of service


----------



## Laptopboy

Is ASIO4ALL essential to get bit-perfect USB output from foobar2K on Windows XP?

 I use an old T30 laptop and a USB hard drive for the music without any dropouts.

 I'm using a Benchmark USB DAC, and am trying to get the most out of the USB port. 

 USB is one reason for getting that DAC. The other is I can race the CD via spdif and FLAC file via USB port, and tell if the USB setup is any good. The USB should sound at least as good, if not better. 

 So, is asio4all necessary? I have mostly 44.1 rips, but a few 24/96 as well.


----------



## Kpalsm

If you want bit-perfect playback out of F2k on Windows XP, the only ways I know of are ASIO and kernel streaming, but I'm unfamiliar with the latter. It's not exactly necessary, but a lot of people (myself included) say it helps you get the most out of your setup.

 Windows has something called "kmixer" which is basically a program that takes all the different sounds that are playing on your computer (could be different types of sounds) and "mixes" them all into one stream of sound which is then sent to your sound card. This is accomplished by something called "re-sampling", and if the re-sampler is of poor quality (not sure what people say about the stock Windows re-sampler), the sound quality will suffer.

 The purpose of ASIO, kernel streaming and other solutions (such as WASAPI which only works in Windows Vista or later) is to bypass any Windows meddling with the sound from whatever you have ASIO or whatever set up with (in this case, F2k) and sends the stream straight to your sound card, unadulterated. In the case of WASAPI, all other sounds on your computer are muted and all your computer will be outputting is the sound from your player.

 So, it's not really necessary (well, some people might say it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but it is quite helpful and depending on your equipment and how well you can tell the difference between poor and good sound quality, the difference may be significant.

 Hope that was helpful


----------



## Electrolith

Where is the supern00b forum?!

 I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but searches are yielding me nothing at this point. Anyway, I'm extremely new to listening to music in any other way than just plugging my crappy headphones into my iPod and jamming away. Recently though, I bought a pair of HD-595s and an amp that will be here shortly. While I've been waiting, I decided to up my music quality, and somehow managed to rip some CDs into foobar2000 using EAC and FLAC. When I plug my headphones in, though, I get a rather large amount of static and crackling that I would really not prefer... Anyway, I may be way over my head here, but is there anything I can do to fix this?

 Thanks, and bear with me; I'm slow!


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Electrolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is the supern00b forum?!

 I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but searches are yielding me nothing at this point. Anyway, I'm extremely new to listening to music in any other way than just plugging my crappy headphones into my iPod and jamming away. Recently though, I bought a pair of HD-595s and an amp that will be here shortly. While I've been waiting, I decided to up my music quality, and somehow managed to rip some CDs into foobar2000 using EAC and FLAC. When I plug my headphones in, though, I get a rather large amount of static and crackling that I would really not prefer... Anyway, I may be way over my head here, but is there anything I can do to fix this?

 Thanks, and bear with me; I'm slow!_

 

How you set up Foobar? Some screen shots of the audio setup might help. Are you using ASIO, WASAPI, what? If ASIO how was that setup? Need details.


----------



## oatmeal769

Also, what are you using in your PC or elsewhere to convert the digital information to sound? There might be something going on with bitrates, the conversion process, etc.


----------



## oatmeal769

Oh, and Bloodoath, LOVE that avatar! I'm going to snag it for my facebook posts, if you don't mind, LOL


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, and Bloodoath, LOVE that avatar! I'm going to snag it for my facebook posts, if you don't mind, LOL_

 

It's not mine. Got it from DeviantArt. It was prefect for the times.


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Electrolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is the supern00b forum?!

 I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but searches are yielding me nothing at this point. Anyway, I'm extremely new to listening to music in any other way than just plugging my crappy headphones into my iPod and jamming away. Recently though, I bought a pair of HD-595s and an amp that will be here shortly. While I've been waiting, I decided to up my music quality, and somehow managed to rip some CDs into foobar2000 using EAC and FLAC. When I plug my headphones in, though, I get a rather large amount of static and crackling that I would really not prefer... Anyway, I may be way over my head here, but is there anything I can do to fix this?

 Thanks, and bear with me; I'm slow!_

 

Could just be the headphone jack being really really bad to begin with. Get an external DAC along with the amp, should help.


----------



## 3K weave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holdendebeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Follow Up

 Per my earlier post I am using: Vista 64 bit / Conexant / Foobar2000 with WASAPI / s/pdif optical out to DAC1 / headphones. I am struggling to get bit-perfect playback.

 I think I've discovered the problem. In Foobar2000 under Preferences/Components/Playback/Output - in the Output Devises: dropdown menu I have the following options

 Null Output
 DS: Primary Sound Driver
 DS: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 DS: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 WASAPI: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)

 Using option 5 I get errors (that's the previous problem).

 Using option 3 I can play 24/96 FLAC files that sound great. Bit-perfect I believe.

 Hope others can learn from my ignorance._

 

I have the same problem with foobar2000 wasapi + dac1, using direct sound output does not give bit 4 bit transfer i though it did when i tryed it, but then i went to test it on my other dac and sent a 88.2k rate to it the 96k indicator lit up It was using the sound settings on the conexant sound card on my laptop. I dont understand i though wasapi would just send bit transparent. It looks like it can only do it if the sample rate is suppoted by the conexant sound card which is 44.1 48, 96 on mine. cheers


----------



## regal

You can have ASIO, KS, or WASAPI and still not be bit perfect under a windoes environment.

 I can't believe no one has reported any DTS testing. Its the only way to know if you are bit perfect.

 Without doing the test it is analogous to saying you have a fever but don't have a thermometer.

 I can tell you for a fact that WIN XP KS is rarely bit-perfect.

 I have recently upgraded to Win 7-64 and am interested to know if WASAPI is truly bit-perfect, I have heard it is not. I'm using an EMU0404 ASIO but am putting together a laptop with a USB transport, so I need some real data on WASAPI.


----------



## oatmeal769

Only way to know FOR SURE is to do the DTS decoding test as you said. One would use a .WAV or other lossless audio recording of a DTS data track played back in music player software. It will be nothing but noise and static if you just try to listen to it through your regular system. 

 Hook your PC's SPDIF data line to the input of a home receiver. If it is bit perfect, the recording will be decoded into DTS sound. If not, you will hear static, or nothing at all.

 I did the test just last week. Foobar with Vista and the WASAPI plug in with the foobar volume at 100% achieves bit perfect playback for me.

 I can guarantee that WASAPI via Foobar in Vista can export a bit perfect data signal.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I was under the impression that all of your run-of-the-mill CDs (purchased at Best Buy, etc.), were at 16bit.. I guess I'm just not understanding what putting the ripping settings to 24bit would do. o.O


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was under the impression that all of your run-of-the-mill CDs (purchased at Best Buy, etc.), were at 16bit.. I guess I'm just not understanding what putting the ripping settings to 24bit would do. o.O_

 

This is true, but there are recordings available in 24bit, or even 32bit. Usually from high-quality internet based vendors. The point of setting it as high as your system can handle is to make sure that if/when you do rip a 24bit/32bit recording it won't be altered if everything else is set up properly.


----------



## regal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did the test just last week. Foobar with Vista and the WASAPI plug in with the foobar volume at 100% achieves bit perfect playback for me.

 I can guarantee that WASAPI via Foobar in Vista can export a bit perfect data signal._

 



 Great info 

 Thanks


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *regal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great info. Thanks_

 

N.P.,
 In fact the two files I used were downloaded -

HERE and HERE 


 They are both .wav's of DTS files, so be sure the home receiver can decode DTS, and not just Dolby, etc. 

 I've been after a prove-able 'bit perfect' or 'bit transparent' solution for a couple years. While I was always 90% sure I had it, I like knowing I can prove and test it for myself any time.


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *regal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm using an EMU0404 ASIO but am putting together a laptop with a USB transport, so I need some real data on WASAPI._

 

Oh, BTW - Interestingly, the only way I got the files to successfully decode, was by using my motherboard's on-board SPDIF / COAX output. I also have an E-Mu 1212m sound card, and could not get bit perfect output from it. 

 My semi-educated guess is that anything that is controlled by a driver or software in addition to or outside of what is provided with Vista / Windows 7, will insert another layer into the audio stack / chain with which a WASAPI / ASIO plug in won't be able to work correctly.

 Unfortunately also, I was unable to test with XP, as I no longer have any PC's running it.


----------



## internethandle

Trying to be as bit-perfect as possible over here, and this tutorial, as it has done for many, has helped me out to achieving as much greatly.

 One small thing, though - since getting my USB DAC (KECES DA-151 Mk. 1), I went ahead with the suggestion of this tutorial and made my crappy desktop speakers the default audio system, and not my DAC, as well as made the sound scheme "No Sounds." However, for the past few days or so now, Windows will randomly turn the volume going out to my DAC about half-way down, independent of Foobar's volume attenuation setting. I have to go into Control Panel, make my DAC the default audio device again, and then turn it back up with the Master Volume panel. 

 This seems less than bit-perfect if Windows is messing with my DAC's volume output like this - any suggestions on how to keep it from doing so?


----------



## Kpalsm

To me that sounds like a driver issue, like your DAC isn't getting recognized right away by Windows. Does it happen after you restart your computer, or turn on your computer for the day? If so, there's probably not much you can do about it other than try uninstalling the drivers, clean the drivers completely from your system using some sort of program to do so (can't recommend one, haven't ever done it) then reinstalling the drivers for the DAC the way the manufacturer recommends you do so (probably install the drivers before plugging it in, but may be different). If that doesn't work try doing it again and install the drivers the way I would, before plugging in the DAC if that's not how the manufacturer instructs.

 If this isn't your problem I'm not sure, perhaps provide a few relevant details about your setup - your PC and it's operating system would be awesome. I know this tutorial says to not make the bit-perfect device the default Windows device, but I had success doing that. Try doing it anyway. Disable every other audio device within Windows except the DAC you're using ASIO with if possible. If you're using Windows 7 as I am, it's easy to do. If you don't know how to disable them post here again and let me know.

 Slightly OT: Sorry, I realize this reply is 17 days late. I was fairly busy around that time, and I've been struggling with a dislocated elbow since about three days after you posted this and haven't been able to type very well. Only recently have I been able to reply to emails/threads, etc. Also, I'm not the original poster, I'm just the man who asked the OP if I could take over/maintain this thread and place a link to it in my signature after he was banned. This is a thread people need, and it needs someone watching it who can answer people's questions. I don't know nearly as much as the OP did, but I do as much as I can while trying not to give incorrect advice. My knowledge is limited, my own ASIO setup is very specific and this guide was helpful but I had to modify a lot of the settings to get it to work properly for me. The posts which contained my questions and their answers from the OP are probably still somewhere in this thread, in fact.


----------



## oldson

sorry if this has already been discussed.
 on the preferences/playback/output page on vers0.9.6.9 there is no "save all" button.
 how do i know if the alterations i make have taken affect?


----------



## Kpalsm

The changes don't need to be "saved", they take effect in real time, as soon as you change the setting, unless otherwise stated. You may need to restart Foobar in order for some changes to take effect, but they _will_ stick.


----------



## oldson

cheers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The changes don't need to be "saved", they take effect in real time, as soon as you change the setting, unless otherwise stated. You may need to restart Foobar in order for some changes to take effect, but they will stick._


----------



## braindrift

I am following the guide on the first page. (w/ Audio GD compass USB & windows xp)

 I applied settings to AISO4All Off-line Settings.
 And I put the asio support file in components folder.

 When I get to the *Foobar Output Settings * part...
 AISO: AISO4ALL USB does not appear as an option, instead DS : USB Audio DAC is the only USB option, I have been using this setting for over an year.

 please help - thanks

*edit*

 It wasn't registering AISO as an option until I configured the channels in AISO Virtual Device Editor...

 sound is significantly better...
 can't believe I waited an year to do this


----------



## donunus

should wasapi even make a difference on windows 7 at all? I used to think I could tell the difference between wasapi and directsound on vista but now on windows 7... nada... Something in my gut is even telling me that DS is ever so slightly better sounding... very little difference though


----------



## braindrift

i have xp
*
 proof*
 i have always have trouble hearing the really low bass in THE DARK KNIGHT OST - why so serious, with asio4all/foobar settings i can now hear the whole really low bass part clearly.


----------



## donunus

aaaahhh then I think windows 7 might be closer to bitperfect than xp "as is" before using wasapi then because were talking if there is a difference its waaaaaaaayyy smaller than comparing 320 mp3 vs flac for example on windows 7. Like I said, I felt the difference was bigger when I was using Vista


----------



## Chri5peed

^You do realise you might just prefer DS versus WASAPI on Windows 7.
 Just like turning on a DSP might improve it to your ears, but it is not bit-perfect.


----------



## donunus

All Im saying is that directsound is way closer sounding to wasapi on w7 than it was on vista. I could tell a bigger difference back then. It was only a bonus that I felt that ds was more musical. Its probably placebo though because like I said they are very similar on windows 7


----------



## Chri5peed

I use WASAPI entirely for its exclusivity to music playback.


----------



## jasonwc

Forgive me if this question has been answered earlier in the thread-

 I use the WASAPI plugin in foobar2000 to output over a Coax SPDIF connection. I currently have the bit depth set to 16 as 99.6% of my music is 16/44.1 (Redbook CD) sourced. I read elsewhere that the conversion from 16 to 24 can incur data loss. Since my source is 16 bit, and my Compass DAC/Amp already upconverts from 16 to 24 bits, I was wondering whether the setting upconverts 16 bit to 24 bit audio, or simply outputs at the source bit depth, up to the maximum bit depth allowed.

 In other words, will it output 16 bit sourced audio at 16 or 24 bits, and if it does so at 24 bits, wouldn't it be better to have this conversion done on my Compass DAC than on my crappy onboard soundcard?


----------



## deaf-hi

I am wondering the exact same thing. If I set the foobar Preferences - Output - Output Format to 24-bit and play a 16-bit file, will foobar upsample it or send it as-is in 16-bit?
  
  Quote: 





jasonwc said:


> I use the WASAPI plugin in foobar2000 to output over a Coax SPDIF connection. I currently have the bit depth set to 16 as 99.6% of my music is 16/44.1 (Redbook CD) sourced. I read elsewhere that the conversion from 16 to 24 can incur data loss. Since my source is 16 bit, and my Compass DAC/Amp already upconverts from 16 to 24 bits, I was wondering whether the setting upconverts 16 bit to 24 bit audio, or simply outputs at the source bit depth, up to the maximum bit depth allowed.


----------



## Pericles77

Greetings,
   
  I will be using my just-acquired Nuforce uDAC-2 with my computer setup and WASAPI. The guide on page one of this thread states: "*USB should be set at 16bit and the Foobar buffer set at less than 1000." *
 Because the uDAC-2 offers 24/96 through USB, I assume it's safe to set WASAPI at 24bit? Will it therefore upconvert my 16bit files? I actually don't have many 24bit files, so please advise as to whether it's worth it to set it to 24bit (assuming I can indeed do so). 
   
  Thank you kindly in advance.


----------



## Kpalsm

If you have a DAC which upconverts, it's a safe bet that it'd do a better job than your soundcard in your computer, so in that case, set Foobar to 16 and let the DAC upconvert if you want.
   
  Since my knowledge on 24bit is limited to say the least, I did a quick search with Google and found this recently updated FAQ (took about two seconds). Also found this forum thread containing this post:
   
  Quote: 





> If the setting is at 24 bit and your file is 16-bit, the lowest 8 bits will be filled with zeros. No loss, no gain.
> 
> If the setting is at 16 bit and your file is 24-bit, the lowest 8 bits will be either truncated, or truncated after dithering, and you will loose some information, though the difference almost surely won't be audible.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I recommend enabling "dithering" if you're using 16bit. It will somewhat limit the quality loss of downconversion from 24 to 16.
   
  Hopefully that answers some questions


----------



## murphythecat

thank you everyone for this!!
   
  Okay, I followed all the points from the first post.
   
  If I follow what olblueeye said, well it's clipping. The problem, I suspect, is coming from my sound card. I haev a m-audio firewire 1814.I set the sample rate at 44.1, but I don't know how to set the asio/wdm buffer size.
   
  I need to put it at the lowest buffer size possible? Or my sound card is just not useful anymore since I use asio? I'm kind of mixed up here


----------



## joe_cool

My first guess would be a firewire/computer problem. What is your computer and what is the type/brand of firewire adapter?


----------



## juman231

Wow. i was a little disappointed the foobar player sounded less dynamic and muffled before trying out the setting. Thank you so much!


----------



## ttan98

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> Wow. i was a little disappointed the foobar player sounded less dynamic and muffled before trying out the setting. Thank you so much!


 


  Hi,
   
  I experienced the same problem, what adjustments did you make to improve the music dynamics.


----------



## juman231

Haha I just followed the directions on the OP. But I don't have a DAC yet (use my haedphone with cowon j3) so I didn't follow it all the way to where it talks about how to set up the DAC and etc. But still. it was a huge improvement. For about 20 minutes, I just sat there surprised at the big between the original setting and the new one.


----------



## Kpalsm

Glad you were able to improve your setup.


----------



## stara

Using external 24bit DAC + foobar2000 + wasapi as described in OP. WASAPI (event mode, buffer lenght 510ms, 24-bit output). My windows volume control slider still seem to work. Am I doing something wrong? Or am I set for good?


----------



## Romis

Quote: 





stara said:


> Using external 24bit DAC + foobar2000 + wasapi as described in OP. WASAPI (event mode, buffer lenght 510ms, 24-bit output). My windows volume control slider still seem to work. Am I doing something wrong? Or am I set for good?


 

 You should keep windows volume control at 100% all the way.


----------



## nimanchev

Hello! I have set foobar2000 with WASAPI, listening to lossless audio, and my jaw dropped - literally! The speakers are Boston Acoustics A25 with Atlas Equator 2.0 OFC cables, HK 6550 intergrated amp, connected to the onboard audio, using an $ 2 cable, and the difference in dynamics and detail was massive, it felt like I have connected a DAC.No joke - sparkling highs, better separation, I even heard new synths in the disco I listen to every day! I cannot believe that software changes can make such a big difference - usually, one needs to shed out some cash for it, which I did for buying Arcam rPac.I have set it as the Wasapi output device.Can anyone help me choose the best settings, as I do not know if it upsamples? So far, I like PUSH more than EVENT.


----------



## abhishekSPS

is there any updated guide like this.
 i can't see any screenshots


----------

